# Scoop - Maruti Suzuki to use Honda diesel engines in the near future



## shreymittal (Apr 1, 2013)

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/884374_10151395291592266_2015545791_o_zps9977560a.jpg
Maruti Suzuki has long enjoyed monopoly in the Indian market, with no one even coming close to beating them in sales. India’s largest car maker has dominated many segments and remain untouched, until now. Sources close to us have tipped us about Maruti Suzuki’s latest worry, Honda’s fantastic diesel engines which are all set to give Maruti sleepless nights. Not only is Honda’s 1.5-litre powerplant more powerful than Maruti Suzuki’s 1.3-litre Fiat sourced unit, it also gives significantly more mileage, a crucial deciding factor for most buyers in the hatchback and compact sedan segment.

Luckily for Maruti Suzuki, they are not tied to the 1.3-litre Fiat Multijet diesel engine, which was not developed by them in the first place. Thus the company has decided to ditch Fiat diesel engines in its cars in the near future, replacing them with Honda diesel engines. Both Japanese companies are already in talks about the diesel engine deal and our team member Anupam Singh Parihar received a secret image of a Swift with Honda’s 1.5-litre i-DTEC diesel engine underneath the hood. This image was shot at Maruti Suzuki’s R&D centre and was leaked by an unknown employee.

Now why would Maruti Suzuki let its engine covers have the Honda name. People aware about the development, who wish to remain unnamed for obvious reasons, inform us that Maruti Suzuki wants to first test Honda’s engines for compatibility in their cars. Some rumours in the grapevine also suggest Honda’s demand of not removing their engine covers, as the Japanese automaker wants to spread rapid awareness about its diesel engines in the country. This deal could go through as soon as later this year, resulting in the Swift Sport being launched, offering 100 PS of power and 200 Nm of torque, while at the same time returning a mileage of 26 km/l (ARAI certified).

Clearly Maruti Suzuki is not a master in making diesel engines and the company firmly believes in “if you can’t beat them, join them”. The confidence exuded by Maruti Suzuki is truly noteworthy as the Indo-Japanese firm believes they can outsell Honda by using Honda’s own diesel engines in their cars, against them. Will GM and Tata Motors also procure diesel engines from Honda is not known yet but it seems unlikely.


Complete article - Maruti Suzuki To Ditch Fiat Engines For Honda | MotorBeam - Indian Car Bike News & Reviews
Read more at Maruti Suzuki To Ditch Fiat Engines For Honda | MotorBeam - Indian Car Bike News & Reviews


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

*stromkopf.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/roflcopter-anim.gif

Is it a prank ??


----------



## dissel (Apr 1, 2013)

Sure the news is April Fool Stuff....

The logo of Honda written on the plastic component, nothing but the engine cover.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know that this is April Fool and all but can they be sued for spreading false news?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 1, 2013)

No i don't think so because Honda’s 1.5-litre powerplant more powerful than Maruti Suzuki’s 1.3-litre Fiat sourced unit, it also gives significantly more mileage, a crucial deciding factor for most buyers in the hatchback and compact sedan segment.
I'm sure maruti is getting nightmares because of Honda first diesel *AMAZE*


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am Honda fanboy. But I found the Amaze very ugly. I actually don't like these 'small sedans'. Hate the new dzire as well.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 1, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> I am Honda fanboy. But I found the Amaze very ugly. I actually don't like these 'small sedans'. Hate the new dzire as well.



U r not only the one. Me too finds amaze ugly and do checkout T-BHP they also.


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

Honda Amaze = Sedan Version of Honda Brio.

Its a similar marketing strategy from Toyota [Etios & Etios Liva], Maruti-Suzuki[Swift & Swift Dezire], Tata [Indica & Indigo] & lately VW [Polo & Vento]


----------



## root.king (Apr 1, 2013)

marutiSuzuki > marutiHondaSuzuki


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> marutiSuzuki > marutiHondaSuzuki



Maruti Suzuki never changed the name coz, they were outsourcing Fiat Diesel engines. Hence i doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 1, 2013)

And one more thing Jazz and Civic has been removed from Honda's website.
I think they have discontinued them.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 1, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> And one more thing Jazz and Civic has been removed from Honda's website.
> I think they have discontinued them.



Honda announced last year that they are going to stop selling Civic in India. Though, why they stopped Jazz, I have no idea. It was selling well.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 1, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Honda announced last year that they are going to stop selling Civic in India. Though, why they stopped Jazz, I have no idea. It was selling well.



To put Amaze between city and brio. I loved Jazz how it looked.


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> To put Amaze between city and brio. I loved Jazz how it looked.



Jazz is also more beautiful with its interior space & build quality.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jazz was built with superior European and American standards. It was costly. But ignorant Indians only looks at mileage and resale value. So a car like this is doomed. 

Brio is built with 'inferior' Indian standards. And I think it's the same for the Amaze as well.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 1, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Jazz was built with superior European and American standards. It was costly. But ignorant Indians only looks at mileage and resale value. So a car like this is doomed.
> 
> Brio is built with 'inferior' Indian standards. And I think it's the same for the Amaze as well.



I red before somewhere that Next gen jazz will be launched next year. And yes it was solidly build and has superior build and ride quality.


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I red before somewhere that Next gen jazz will be launched next year. And yes it was solidly build and has superior build and ride quality.



May be Honda has learned from their mistakes. They might add cheap interiors, face lift, lesser features or making Airbags optional etc.. for getting the overall cost, fall under budget to lure indian buyers.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

this turning out into a discussion?  

Suzuki and Honda are arch rivals.. sorry its Toyota and Honda


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> May be Honda has learned from their mistakes. They might add cheap interiors, face lift, lesser features or making Airbags optional etc.. for getting the overall cost, fall under budget to lure indian buyers.



It's pathetic how not adding cheap interiors, making airbags standard across all models etc are considered mistakes in India.


----------



## root.king (Apr 1, 2013)

Honda build quality is superior as compared to maruti Suzuki but anyway the middle-class Indian families first looks for cheep alternatives with high mileage, life risk comes afterwards "so funny but true".


----------

